# newbie: how to stop login command?



## toran (Jan 14, 2012)

Being logged in the system I tried to login as root and started "login" command. For whatever reason, even though I know and remember the password for "root" I can't login as such. Now I am sitting in the login prompt and want to cancel the command and get to the general prompt. I have tried Ctrl^C and all other possible combinations, but I can't get out of login command and I am stuck there!

Couple of questions:
1. How to cancel the login command being in the login prompt?
2. Why can't I login as root (optional, I just want to get out of login!)

I am running FreeBSD under vmplayer.

Your help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## SNK (Jan 14, 2012)

When you are stuck at the login prompt like you mention, just type in your username and you revert back.

To login as root as you want you need to put your user in the wheel group:
`# pw group mod wheel -m username`

Then login as root as follows:
`% su -`


----------



## toran (Jan 14, 2012)

SNK, thank you very much for the help and quick response.


----------



## toran (Jan 14, 2012)

I am having troubles adding myself (Michael) to a wheel group with the pw command. To do this I have to be su, but I am not. I can't login as root, (login: root, psw: my root psw returns "login incorrect").

How can I login as root or add myself to wheel group?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2012)

Reboot in single-user mode (which is usually not password-protected) and do it there.


----------

